# Favorite incan(s) for 017



## bykfixer (Dec 29, 2017)

Good grief!! Another year has passed already.

Being that the light bulb has gone the way of the honest politician (read: rare and getting more rare daily) it's not likely many of us bought 2017 model incan flashlights. Although Maglite did do the ML25 IT last year....

My incan collection grew rather briskly this year but was very few vintage lights from pre-1960's. 

It began with Pentagons x1, eX2's, porcupines and x3's plus a bunch of spare bulbs. A couple more Pelican 2320's were also added. Pelican and Pentagon share(d) a lot of parts and designs. 

One nifty one from about 1925 was found early in 017. A 9D Bright Star search n rescue light. I never did find an E10 bulb for it though. Well, I did find 12 volt E10's...
I also scored some WW2 and Korea era aviator lights by JustRite. 

I picked up a number of 70's cop lights from Maglite, and LA Screw. Also some Don Keller companies like Kel-Lite, B-Lites, Sigma-Lite, Brinkmann and ProLight were scored. Some 80's Tekna, BrightStar solitaire clones, and a few nuggets by Maglite. I ended up with a prototype 2N Sigmalite that was never produced, one of 6 hi/low switch SnapOn promo Brinkmann Legends, one of a handfull of a Code 4 lights with a prototype switch rejected by folks at LA Screw and a rare Monadnock edition LA Screw light.

Late in the summer the SureFire bug bit and I scored some good deals on some classics from the 90's. One I never figured owning was found cheap. A Laser Products 6P. But A2's and E's were focus mainly. That and spare bulbs. 

It's hard to pin down favorites but one stands out since I never figured on owning one. A big head 3D Kel-Lite like my daddy had. Then a 3D medium head Kel-Lite Don built for me to mimic the Radio Shack knock off my daddy had. A 2D Maglite like my daddy had was also acquired. So was a 2C Kel-Lite like my mom had. (I had already scored a 4C Maglite like she had in 016)

The early E1 and E2 by SureFire were also a couple of standouts as they are both early PK era numbers in gunmetal color. 

The first light to arrive this year was an incan. An x2 Porcupine by Pentagon. The last light scheduled to arrive is an incan. A pX2 by Pentagon. 

The coolest? Perhaps the 4C Kel-Lite that I beat out Don Keller himself for at an eBay auction. Yup it turned out the man himself had placed some bids but bowed out early as he wanted it for parts.


----------



## the0dore3524 (Dec 29, 2017)

Got my first Incan in years today. An E1E, well-used but perfectly functional. Not sure if I want to keep it yet, but if I do I’ll probably pick up some bulbs for it. I probably won’t convert it to LED...the incandescent part is what makes it special to me, as it is my the single incan in my collection. ^_^


----------



## xdayv (Dec 30, 2017)

Mine is just the ol' faithful 6P. Got some spare P60 bulbs over here at the marketplace at an unbeatable price. [emoji106]


----------



## LiftdT4R (Dec 30, 2017)

Wow, crazy to think I wasn't even on this board a year ago. I've gotten some awesome lights and some great info over the last year. I still find my go to light to be a 2D Incan Mag though. Love slinging it under my arm when I go out to get wood for the stove and the 25 lumens is more than enough to look around the yard at night for our pesky mutt.

Gonna try a 2 x 26500 2C Mag with Tad Customs bulbs here pretty soon so that might be a new fav! Like the above poster I love my p60 Surefires too, can't beat that warm glow of the incan!


----------



## vicv (Dec 30, 2017)

My two favourite are a 3c mag with 2x18650s and a 5c xenon mag bulb and my lumens factory seraph sp-9 with mini turbo head and ho-9L and 2x18500. Wanting a surefire e2e for an EDC though


----------



## LiftdT4R (Dec 31, 2017)

vicv said:


> My two favourite are a 3c mag with 2x18650s and a 5c xenon mag bulb and my lumens factory seraph sp-9 with mini turbo head and ho-9L and 2x18500. Wanting a surefire e2e for an EDC though



Hey, question for ya, why didn't you go with 2 - 26650s? I'm looking to put together one of these Mags now and I'm looking at either 26500s or 26650s because they look like they're the same diameter as a C cell.


----------



## vicv (Dec 31, 2017)

They are slightly bigger than a c in diameter. I did get them to fit in mine because I have an older model but they were bad cells and I have no good ones. For now I have so many 18650s already and I don't care about the extra runtime as I'm already good for 1.5h plus. I need to go to my local vape shop and try to slide a 26650 in before buying but it will be close. The 26650s I have came from a 36v drill battery but they were all at zero volts. But when I removed the cardboard sleeve from one it fit until I got to the rusty area on the cell


----------



## ven (Dec 31, 2017)

Now i have got trouble here now, damns and blasts mr fixer, you aint making it easy I think i got a couple of 6p's this year, both incand and used one like that for a bit. I have used it in my m2 and c2 for a bit of time. So anything p60 surefire is a fav. Unfortunate , my uses are more suited to triples and quads, so most of mine house them.
m2 with p61










Now my latest has a twist, E1e





This is instant love...............its so cute!
The twist is no bulb!!! it does not work, tested it on the fluke and no good








So tiny, i did expect a larger size..............well before i got my hands on the little E1e. In a pm, i explained to mr fixer how i enjoy a light actually not being too small, on that inspires confidence when held...........not disappears in your hand. Small lights have their place yes, tucked away, EDC etc.............but for any type of duty(not literally), but uses that need a good output for a good time, i need a larger light(helps with heat, feels better in hand, easier to grab and spot when dropped to name a few reasons)

Oh couple of mags(have 3 as callum has one), far right in pic, 2D flavours, beam i could not handle too well being honest, so for now xp-g2 are in each...............so i guess that excludes 2 of them.(can put bulbs back though..............)


----------



## LiftdT4R (Dec 31, 2017)

Good to know on the 26mm cell sizes. I'll have to check mine although I do have a pretty decent collection of old and new Mags. The older C cells were actually a thinner wall. Their OD is identical to a new Mag but the ID is larger on the older ones.

Nice collection Ven!! I only recently got bit by the Surefire bug and I'm hoping I'm not going to start missing my mortgage payments. 

They sure can get pricey! Mr. Fixer has me all but convinced I need some sort of E Series light.

I'm probably in the same boat as you, all I use at work are LEDs due to the longer run time. When I'm outside though or working around the house all i use are Incans. I love the glow much better even after trying a Malkoff warm tint I still cant get a good match. I think they also bring back good memories of adventure from my youth too, lol. Anyway, here's a couple more Incan old school Surefires that I use day to day with my 2D 1980 Mag.






Thanks Mr. Fixer for the 6R! I've been using it almost every night when I walk my dog.


----------



## bykfixer (Dec 31, 2017)

My gosh. I don't know whether to feel honored or ashamed of being an enabler in helping my brother stumble.

Now for $13 and a small shipping fee Lumens Factory has a 3.7 volt module that works well in an E1 with an RCR or an E2 with a 650 length fuel cell. I opted for the 50 lumen version for the 50 minute runtime. And it puts out a pretty good, nearly P60 bright beam on a primary. Ships from HongKong so wait time is a couple of weeks. And for you swag fans they toss in a sticker and ball cap sized patch. 

To me the one cell E light is just too small for everyday use. I have a NiteMods 18350 (3p clone) and a Pentagon X1,with clickys and those too just seem too small. Yet for some reason the even smaller PKDL PR-1 seems just right. Perhaps it's the combination of grippy surface, flat spots, and super easy to press clicky. 

And the multi setting LED light is just plain practical. Yet something is stirring around my brain about an incan PR-1 in a stock platform. I have a busted PR-1 bezel and a busted E bulb. My thinking is a slight amount of dremel work to reduce the OD of the E bulb holder may just allow the module to fit where the LED assembly used to go. If it works that would definitely be my favorite incan for 2018. 

But guys, I aint trying to be a pusher here... yet if you ever decide to pick up an E2 you too will understand what all the fuss is about. I won't even get started on that nifty A2


A lot has been said about the incan lights but little about the bulb itself. Thanks to a suggestion by Lift'd my 2 cell incans by Mag, Kel-Lite etc have a very respectable output from those Maglite PR based xenons. The difference over a vacuum (or argon) is striking. Over a krypton is also worth noting without the Maglite junk from their bi-pin xenons. 

And this character named Tad showed up here last year with some bi-pin adapters and affordable bulbs in a wide variety. Expensive going in, but definitely worth the money if you use your incan a lot. G4 adapters for Maglites and adapters for SureFire A and E are well made, high heat tolerating numbers. Lots of other bi-pins can fit with a bit of bending n twisting. But his bulbs are super sturdy with pre-trimmed pins fit perfect and stay put. 

Last year I talked about TungSol and Chicago Miniatures for vintage lights. This year my favorites are the PR Mags and Tads near flawless beam'd bulbs.


----------



## ebuchner (Jan 4, 2018)

I managed to pickup a few A2 Aviators (still looking for a red led one though) and some NIB 10X Dominators on the cheap. The batteries had leaked, but I was able to rip out the old cells and install some custom Nimh packs. A heavy modification of one of the chargers got it back to stock operation, but with improved runtimes (25 minutes on high, haven't drained a battery on low yet). Also an M6, M4 (NIB), plus some exotic lamps (1794 & 1909) and appropriate FiveMega hosts. I also secured an old beater 3 inch turbohead so I can really do my N62 lamp assemblies justice. The SRTH is nice, but I like how absurd the 3 inch turbohead is.

I have far off ambitions to to convert one of the Dominators to bi-pin so it can accept 7.2 Volt xenon lamps for low output and a 5761 for High output. This will require converting one of the battery handles to lithium ion, which should be a fun challenge.

I noticed that the rubber boots on the A2 Aviators have seen better days and I would like to replace them. If anyone knows how to remove the old rubber boots, or could direct me to a thread on it, then that would be greatly appreciated. I recognize that it involves removal of a threaded plastic retaining ring, but I hate surprises and don't want to run into any unexpected disassembly challenges. As far as getting those rubber boots is concerned, unless someone points to a windfall of old stock replacements, then I figure I'll make a mold of whichever is in the best shape and go from there.

I've had the Surefire/Flashlight bug since middle school (around 2003), but didn't have the means to collect until much more recently. I was lucky enough to be gifted a four flats white A2 and a legoed "12PM" at a young age after my father saw me drooling over them at the Wanemacher Gun Show several years in a row. The "12PM" is pretty neat since it was an old 90s 3 cell shotgun forend light with an A14 extender and a SRTH kit.

If anyone has any leads on MA-02 lamp assemblies (or any SF lamp assemblies), then that would be appreciated as well.


----------



## archimedes (Jan 4, 2018)

ebuchner said:


> I managed to pickup a few A2 Aviators....
> I noticed that the rubber boots on the A2 Aviators have seen better days and I would like to replace them. If anyone knows how to remove the old rubber boots, or could direct me to a thread on it, then that would be greatly appreciated. I recognize that it involves removal of a threaded plastic retaining ring, but I hate surprises and don't want to run into any unexpected disassembly challenges. As far as getting those rubber boots is concerned, unless someone points to a windfall of old stock replacements, then I figure I'll make a mold of whichever is in the best shape and go from there....



Although a quick search doesn't reveal a similar thread specifically for the A2 version, that should be similar to this ...

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...58-59-L1-L2-gt-gt-DELUXE-lt-lt-E-SERIES-TAILS

I have found that the strength and quantity of the glue (or loctite or whatever) may vary considerably from one torch to another, by the way


----------



## archimedes (Jan 4, 2018)

ebuchner said:


> ....
> If anyone has any leads on MA-02 lamp assemblies (or any SF lamp assemblies), then that would be appreciated as well.



And I think that most around here have since largely moved on to Lumens Factory lamps and/or Tad Customs bipins by now


----------



## bykfixer (Jan 4, 2018)

The Lumens Factory bulbs are pretty good. The Tads 3712 is hard to distinguish whether factory or not.


----------



## archimedes (Jan 4, 2018)

bykfixer said:


> The Lumens Factory bulbs are pretty good. The Tads 3712 is hard to distinguish whether factory or not....



In your photo, it actually looks like a cleaner whiter beam on the 3712


----------



## kelmo (Jan 4, 2018)

Greetings!

My favorite incans for last year were my P60 platforms (G2/C2/6P) and my M4. With my E2e a very close 2nd!

kelmo


----------



## bykfixer (Jan 5, 2018)

archimedes said:


> In your photo, it actually looks like a cleaner whiter beam on the 3712



It is Archi. My factory bulb has a bit of a football shape to the spot where the 3712 is round like a nickle


----------



## ebuchner (Jan 5, 2018)

Thanks bykfixer & Archimedes. I ask about the MA-02 assemblies mostly because the Lumens Factory one I bought was in a batch with a focus problem and my TAD bipin set up let a bulb shatter after a minor drop without the pins coming out of the socket. I'm glad I inspected it before I tried activating it otherwise I would have smoked the reflector! If everyone here vouches for the Lumens Factory one, then I'll be mostly comfortable with giving the HO-A2 another shot.


----------



## archimedes (Jan 5, 2018)

ebuchner said:


> Thanks bykfixer & Archimedes. I ask about the MA-02 assemblies mostly because the Lumens Factory one I bought was in a batch with a focus problem and my TAD bipin set up let a bulb shatter after a minor drop without the pins coming out of the socket. I'm glad I inspected it before I tried activating it otherwise I would have smoked the reflector! If everyone here vouches for the Lumens Factory one, then I'll be mostly comfortable with giving the HO-A2 another shot.



Nothing is perfect.

The SF MA02 is great, but rare now ... and very pricey, if you can even find them

The LF lamps are nice, but have had fitment issues over the years

The various bipins are a "make-do" solution, cheaper and more available, but (by design) necessarily will not be as sturdy


----------



## bykfixer (Jan 5, 2018)

Maybe try eBay Canada or UK. I have found some rare treasures at both. Good prices too.... except the "cross the border/ocean" shipping rates yet sometimes it's a price worth paying.


----------



## Greenbean (Jan 16, 2018)

One of my most beat up incans is an old G3. 

The body doesn’t freeze to bad in the cold and feel like an ice cube and if needed it fits between the teeth for those moments I need it to. 

Can’t and won’t try that with a metal body. 

My favorite ican right now is an old donated Ma$Charger that I replaced the battery with a new cell, FM reflector and that Phillips bulb mod. Holy crap it’s sweet man! 

The department let me have it because the tail cap wouldn’t budge so they gave it to me. “I took care of it” Old battery had leaked and corroded enough to it a real pain to remove it but it cleaned up real well. 

I keep meaning to try some Lumens Factory bulbs.


----------



## Greenbean (Jan 16, 2018)

One of my most beat up incans is an old G3. 

The body doesn’t freeze to bad in the cold and feel like an ice cube and if needed it fits between the teeth for those moments I need it to. 

Can’t and won’t try that with a metal body. 

My favorite ican right now is an old donated Ma$Charger that I replaced the battery with a new cell, FM reflector and that Phillips bulb mod. Holy crap it’s sweet man! 

The department let me have it because the tail cap wouldn’t budge so they gave it to me. “I took care of it” Old battery had leaked and corroded enough to it a real pain to remove it but it cleaned up real well. 

I keep meaning to try some Lumens Factory bulbs in my M-Series lights. 

Still haven’t gotten an Aviator though. Hmm... 

Have some E2Ds but they are LEDs,


----------



## konifans (Jan 16, 2018)

My favorite incan purchased in 2017 should be the Kel-Lite 7D. 
Man that is bigger and stronger than a Maglite!


----------



## konifans (Jan 16, 2018)

Oh.. sorry I forgot this one...
A Kel-Lite 2C, purchased from it's maker Don Keller!
This is the most beautiful 2C flashlight I have ever seen.


----------



## vicv (Jan 16, 2018)

Those are sweet!


----------



## Greenbean (Jan 16, 2018)

Those are cool!


----------



## bykfixer (Jan 16, 2018)

konifans said:


> Oh.. sorry I forgot this one...
> A Kel-Lite 2C, purchased from it's maker Don Keller!
> This is the most beautiful 2C flashlight I have ever seen.




What's the one above the 2c KF? 
That one is sweet too.


----------



## archimedes (Jan 16, 2018)

Is it a 6Z ?


----------



## scout24 (Jan 16, 2018)

A bit smaller than that 7D Kel-Lite! Black E serie head, Aleph 1x123 body, Scoutlight tailcap, and a McGizmo pocketclp. Gotta have a pockeclip...  MN-01 bulb with a primary cell at the moment.


----------



## gurdygurds (Jan 16, 2018)

Ooph. That’s a sweet looking little setup right there sir.


scout24 said:


> A bit smaller than that 7D Kel-Lite! Black E serie head, Aleph 1x123 body, Scoutlight tailcap, and a McGizmo pocketclp. Gotta have a pockeclip...  MN-01 bulb with a primary cell at the moment.


----------



## night.hoodie (Jan 17, 2018)

I was looking at the Lumens Factory lamps, myself, some of them spec surprisingly bright, but they're not giving those away. But since someone mentioned him, and I am a big fan, may as well link to Tad Customs site. The hardware is quality, and the bipin lamps are inexpensive and durable. 

I picked up 4x Fivemega ehet hosts, a pair in 18500 and 18350 both. I made one of those 18350 ehet my new EDC put together with a smooth bezel Elite head, T. Customs socket & lamp, Keeppower 1200mAh UH1835P, and a z52. It gives an hour of bright incan, but if I mess with the connection with the tail I get ad hoc lower modes and increased runtime. Kind of looks a lot like an E1, but no clip, reminds me of maybe a precurser to a dalick. I have used a pair of them to keep my hands warm in fridged temps, like the old timers used to joke about.


----------



## konifans (Jan 17, 2018)

archimedes said:


> Is it a 6Z ?



Yes it is a 6Z.

Surefire Z2 and 6Z


----------



## archimedes (Jan 17, 2018)

konifans said:


> Yes it is a 6Z.
> 
> Surefire Z2 and 6Z
> ....



Beautiful photo, and very nice couple of classics there ...


----------



## ven (Jan 17, 2018)

+1, stunning pair! 

I actually forgot about my z2's for fav incandDefo one of my fav anyway.........


----------



## bykfixer (Jan 17, 2018)

Dat 6z


----------

